# Freewebs site?



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a freewebs site or knows at least how it works?
I'm struggling big time with some things, like creating a button for the shipping, adding quantity, making a drop down option for scents and such. On the eCommerce help site it's being mentioned that there's a 'More options' button.. but I don't see it!?!..    :roll: 

Please, somebody help me!!! I'd be ready to open my site, but without the proper shipping button, the customers would only pay for the soap...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

No, sorry... hope someone comes and help you out!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope so too... :roll:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 30, 2007)

Silly!  I will help you!  did you forget my email address???


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

I e-mailed you yesterday, but I thought I'd also shout out here as I really feel bad bugging you with my idiocity all the time!  

Btw, I kinda figured it out; or better say I realized I have to go through PayPal and use the HTML codes.. but now it's kicking my butt with estimating shipping and such... :roll: 

Maybe I'll catch you on YIM when the lil one is napping and I have some peace to work here at the pc. Right now I can't concentrate with both monsters 'yapping'!


----------

